# 1990 stanza will not start



## 90car-stanza (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello to all. I'm new to this forum and I need your help!! My 90 stanza stalled suddenly while driving It cranks and cranks but will not start. I Am getting fuel and some spark all though I think it may be weak. So far I have checked the rotor installed new plugs, wires, cap, and coil all with no results. What do I need to do next? Please help any advise or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Alternator. I think this has become my standard response for this forum but these older cars need a new alternator. I just had to replace mine last summer.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

91yrsold said:


> Alternator. I think this has become my standard response for this forum but these older cars need a new alternator. I just had to replace mine last summer.


lol, nice response. but if its not doing firing, i bet you also checked the air filter aswell? if thats not the case, then the timing might be off. i cant tell you how to set it, because ive never had to set the timing in a stanza. but thats a possibility.

if none of those, then do a pressure test on the cylinders, might have some bad rings. and bad rings = new engine or rebuild!


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

how many miles do u have on it?


----------



## Smittyman (Oct 4, 2009)

Exact same thing happened to mine...
I'm still looking for a response. She's been sitting, wanting to get her running again. And I've got 241,000 miles


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

Smittyman said:


> Exact same thing happened to mine...
> I'm still looking for a response. She's been sitting, wanting to get her running again. And I've got 241,000 miles


well there is also one other possibilitie. since the distrubutor has a cap im assuming it spins on a shaft. well is it possible, that the teeth on gear it spins on is wore down? im a hardcore v8 guy so bare with me here please.


----------



## Smittyman (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, you are close. The bolt that connects the shaft to the distributor, came out. That was it.


----------

